# can I put baking soda in my rat cage.



## Brandon16166 (Dec 3, 2007)

would I be able to put like 1/3 cup in with my rat bedding and mix it all up? since my cage is big I use alot of bedding so 1/3 cup shouldnt be to much. but is it safe.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I, personally, wouldn't want it to get in their eyes or lungs. I wouldn't suggest it. Not only that, but when they pee, it might might a clumpy mess!


----------



## Brandon16166 (Dec 3, 2007)

can I mix togeathe large shredded peices od paper towels with a little shredded paper from our paper shredder as bedding? the shredder shreds paper in to litle peices not the long strips.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the baking powder is to reduce smell right? have you considered changing the type of litter you use. i find that yestersdays news (brand name, not just the newspaper from last day) is the best at odor control. you can get 30lbs of it for about $12 before taxes now too. i've been able to find it in the pet section of food markets now too, as well as department stores such as walmart, so you don't have to make a special trip to the pet store whenever you run out either. shredded pieces of paper towel and newspaper, while fun for the rats to play in, does nothing for odor control. you may also want to consider litter training them if you have a large cage and need to fill it with a lot of litter.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, I am one of those people who uses baking soda for EVERYTHING, and I do use it in my cage, but I wouldn't recommend using it the way you were describing.

Here is what I do:

Put about a table spoon of baking soda in the drier (and the washer, if you want) with your rat laundry. It helps absorb smell without effecting their little lungs. 

I also sprinkle some in the bottom of the litter pan.

The nice thing about it is that a little goes a long way. Don't over do it!


----------

